# htaccess



## druckgott (4. Februar 2004)

Hi also ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich eine htaccess Datei und jetzt will ich error Dokumente bestimmen, dass müsste laut Anleitung ja so aussehen:

AuthType Basic
AuthName "Account - MyDigiCam"
AuthUserFile /home/www/n4b117/html/server/mike/.htpasswd01
require valid-user

ErrorDocument 503 http://mitglied.lycos.de/druckgott/401.html
ErrorDocument 501 http://mitglied.lycos.de/druckgott/401.html
ErrorDocument 500 http://mitglied.lycos.de/druckgott/401.html
ErrorDocument 404 http://mitglied.lycos.de/druckgott/401.html
ErrorDocument 403 http://mitglied.lycos.de/druckgott/401.html
ErrorDocument 401 http://mitglied.lycos.de/druckgott/401.html

aber leider geht das nicht. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Der htaccess file geht einwandfrei, aber die error Dokumente kommen nicht!


gruß druckgott


----------



## druckgott (4. Februar 2004)

inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass Text geht, also wenn ich den Text hinter dem 

ErrorDocument XXX "mein text!

in """ und "!" setzte, dann geht das einwandfrei. Das zeigt er an, nur mit den Seiten das geht nicht die ruft er komischerweiße nicht auf.

MFG


----------



## loki2002 (7. Februar 2004)

man kann aber auch anstelle der URl, ganz einfach mit <html> tags arbeiten.


```
ErrorDocument 401 "<html><head>......
```

und somit dein problem vielleich mittels eines meta refresh's, den Besucher zu deiner Fehlerseite Navigieren.


----------



## druckgott (8. Februar 2004)

meinst du mit einer Umleitung? oder wie meinst du das genau?


----------



## druckgott (8. Februar 2004)

ja danke habe es mit java script gemacht hat super geklapt!


----------

